# SEOUL | Aspire to IBD project resume!



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://news.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20130422000324&md=20130422102824_AP

This thread for Seoul international business district project's(IBD) recent news.

As know IBD project official cancelled due to world financial crisis.

However this project is too important to cancelled. So personaly i looking forward to see this project resume!!
*
Fortualtely according to the today news "KORAIL" under negociaition with subcontractor for IBD project Resume!* 
*Actually KORAIL is going to cancelled this project. But president of korea order to the ministry of land and transfer, offer mediation with a view to prevent to social problem.*
:banana::banana:

Don't give up. I will inform updates news as possible as!


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Good!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

krkseg1ops said:


> Good!



http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=277&aid=0002985347


TODAY KORAIL-SAMSUNG VERBAL AGREE WITH COMPROMISED TO IBD PROJECT RESUME! NOW LOTTE CONSIDER WHETHER AGREE OR NOT!


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

What is the role of Seoul Mayor in this deal now? Can he object to it?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

krkseg1ops said:


> What is the role of Seoul Mayor in this deal now? Can he object to it?


^^
Though president of korea have a power for control KORAIL. But Seoul Mayor have a whole right for approved IBD project.

For example seoul mayor intentional delayed 1 years for approved IBD detail master plan which was suggested by DREAMHUB. He didn't deliberate for 1 years IBD's master plan! 

So news media Journal blame on this kind of seoul's delayed is reflected seoul mayor's WILL(anti-develop policy).

Honestly, seoul mayor have no role in this deal(between KORAIL and Subcontractor). This deal is belong to civil company.
Also seoul mayor officially announce regret for "IBD project's cancelled". 
However the otherside he hide his real mind .... he want to sepereated apartment block from IBD project or cancelled IBD project.

Becasue his grand policy is socalled "CITY FARMING(he plant rice instead of OPERA HOUSE in duck island and many other place..he stopped at leasted 11 main project in seoul)". 

Not only IBD but also Hyundai global business center "Object" by seoul mayor. Hyundai want to to built head office in seoul but seoul mayor OBJECT.

I'm very worry about that.... Probably he will try to mess up IBD project.


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

If he is sorry for IBD cancellation, maybe he will not make any more trouble.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

krkseg1ops said:


> If he is sorry for IBD cancellation, maybe he will not make any more trouble.


I hope so.... he is like a amok kid...I wish he not make any more trouble.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

IT IS COMEDY
Shame on korea goverment and what so funny IBD.

KORAIL cancellation of a compromise with lotte, samsung..

Accodding to the breaking new, KORAIL agree with samsung and lotte to RESUME IBD.

But suddenly Ministry of land of transfer called to KORAIL...So then after KORAIL ANNOUNCE cancellation IBD project.

In short korea goverment reject IBD project. 

I'm very so shy due to KORAIL and korea goverment. They have no leadership they have no deseved for leader in korea.

It is GLOBAL ASHAME and funny comedy. 

Even nederland and USA ARCHITECTURE company is going to a file a suit against DREAMHUN and KORAIL. Becasue they didn't pay for building design cost.

Prudensal insurrance also file a suit against dreamhub
singarpore fund same!!

Shame on korea.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2013042809593530550&nvr=Y

[RIOTS]Rage 130 citizenz who live in IBD riot against KORAIL.
They ask to president of korea to "resign of KORAIL CEO(Mr JUNG)"


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

KORAIL CEO Mr chong chul young "IBD not yet official cancelled. If others company bring money(about $ 2 billions) then project resume." said


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://news.tv.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2013/05/05/2013050590179.html
^^
TV interview. Visit and click movie
*
"Yongsan default. Citizens cry..only huge debt remain"*

Summary
-Citizens waiting for 6years with 100% confidence concern KORAIL and Seoul city's promise.
-But town area become slum
-Average debt about 50,000 USD$ per a house
-House price collapse until quarter price.(peak time 3.3 m2 about $100,000)
-"Many citizens leave town due to slum. But house didn't sold i can not leave" a woman said.
-"If possible.... then I'd like to charge with dereliction of Mr park won sun seoul mayor. I know immediately IBD project resume easily if (seoul mayor) have a pieces of "WILL" said Mr choi citizens.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://news.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20130610000343&md=20130610111657_AS

*
Breaking news from herald economy korea.
"IBD resume?"*
-Few days ago Mr jong chan young who chief excecute resign from KORAIL.
-He had been continue reject IBD project.
-Therefore with his resign project resume possible.
-Even some inner KORAIL voice IBD must resume for KOREA'S NATIONAL PROFIT.
-Anonymous of KORAIL saids "If IBD bankrupt, then KORAIL's damage is more serious than expect. So we have to consider with serioulsly project's future. After new CEO inaguration in CEO of KORAIL.
-Dreamhub concerns said. "YONGSAN site's owner still belong TO US. We expect some dramatical annouce from KORAIL.

:banana:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Today NEWS

-KORAIL CEO Mr jong official resign tomorrow monday.
-KORAIL PUBLIC recruit for another NEW CEO
-With this changed Some positive flow around IBD project. 
-KORAIL finished pay for IBD land($ 1 billions)
-But remain another $ 1 billions for give back IBD land's property right.
-Even inner KORAIL worry about $ 1 billions IS TOO HUGE TO pay.
-Because KORAIL ALREADY HAVE A LOT DEBTS.
-If KORAIL default IBD project, then it would same with KORAIL's seriously situation.
-Also KORAIL IN DANGER THEN korea all rail system in risk. 
-Moreover even KORAIL finished pay 2 billions to dreamhub, might be fight in court with dreamhub. Because dreamhub claim another 1 billions money for ALL IBD land property.
-At that case DREAMHUB guess at least 5 years or more(10 years) need until legal process finished.
-Which means IBD land empty and no one touch at least 5~10 years.
-So they persuade rather resume project than cancelled.... it is mouch more reasonable choice for KORAIL.
-But the ministry of land and transfer official dissent for project resume!
*-Fourtuantley at the moment dreamhub connected with ANNONYOUS GLOBAL FUND for IBD project resume.
-DREAMHUB didn't say anything about fund name or amount but it is true that they keep in touch with GLOBAL FUND.*

This is my guess probably that global fund is ADIA(Abu Dhabi INVESTMENT)


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Good to see they are seeking foreign investment on this!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Munwon said:


> Good to see they are seeking foreign investment on this!


^^

Right :lol:

http://www.segye.com/Articles/NEWS/...20130617002072&subctg1=&subctg2=&OutUrl=naver
^^

*Today interview*

- "IBD project is KOREA NATIONAL PROJECT which is make a new JOBS during underconstruction 240,000 new jobs and after completion 160,000 new jobs. 
I will do my best for IBD project succesful finished which is going to be world most atrractive tour area." Lotte tour CEO Mr kim gi byoung said.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

that great


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://realestate.joinsmsn.com/news/read.asp?pno=110396&ref=naver

*"IBD is supposed to be cancelled.... but is it resume?" *

In short 

KORAIL CEO resign So another new CEO possible re considering concern IBD.
Because If IBD default then KORAIL would be seriously damage!

*But not yet inform any official change atmosphere around project.*

*"We met with a Big Company who invest money on IBD if project resume by KORAIL" Dreamhub concern said.*
------------
Really really IT IS KOREAN COMEDY


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Latest update
-Dreamhub finded "CHINA FUND" for IBD project. They wish to persuade KORAIL with china fund.
-However New KORAIL'S CEO(CHIEF executive officer) delayed. At the moment KORAIL CEO vacant seat. So dreamhub can't persuade.
-Main stream high status member of KORAIL have a very possitive opinion for IBD project resume.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

-At the moment, dreamhub contact with CHINA FUND and SKOREA COMPANY : they wish pre buying IBD building and invest money on this project's resume.
-However now KORAIL CEO(CHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICER) vacant seat.
-It is delyed due to some korea politiacal reason until septermber.
-5 september is official expire date for IBD project.
-Even highest officer of KORAIL blame to "pre KORAIL CEO (Mr jung chan yong) for he have too pessimistic opinions against IBD project.
So Inner circle of KORAIL CONCERNS wish NEW CEO of KORAIL "RESUME AND RE EVALUATED IBD project from very first chapter.
-If IBD project official ruined, then KORAIL would critical damage on company's economy and future.
-Accordding to the some report, If project resume, then KORAIL would get income at least $ 7 billions(with land price) from this project even though when all building of IBD didn't selling to market


----------



## Little Sejong (Jun 2, 2013)

=inno4321 said:


> 5 september is official expire date for IBD project


News about the project ?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Little Sejong said:


> News about the project ?


^^
Yesterday I had talk with seoul city's public officer.

If official new public, then i would inform in thread as soon as possible.


----------



## Little Sejong (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks, Inno !


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

At the moment situation summary
-KORAIL WANT TO GIVE UP THIS PROJECT
-KORAIL'S DEBT SHEER INCREASED DUE TO PROJECT'S DEFAULT
-BUT KORAIL INTENTIONAL "DELAYED" ADMINSTRAION PROCEDURE(GIVE BACK LAND OWN RIGHT FROM DREAMHUB)
-DREAMHUB STILL NEGOCIATION WITH CHINA ANONYMOUS FUND FOR INVEST MONEY IN IBD PROJECT
-SEOUL MAYOR LOOKING FORWARD TO A CHANCE FOR ANNOUNCED THIS PROJECT'S CANNCELLED.
-CITIZEN DIVIDED WITH TWO OPINIONS(ONESIDE ASK FOR RESUME/OTHERSIDE GLAD TO PROJECT'S RUIN)
-BUT REAL ESTATE PRICE EXTREMLY DOWN TO BOTTOM PRICE
-IBD SITE POLLUTED WITH HEAVY METAL POLLUTION AND RESIDENCE AREA BECAME SLUM.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

I want this project resume *-*


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Seoul_Korea said:


> I want this project resume *-*


SO DO I :banana:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

New KORAIL CEO selected who Miss choi in hae
Official duty begin tommorrow
:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cafjrl said:


> Can he object to it?


Unfortunately Already Seoul mayor announced that stop this project.:bash:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Why? Why?? Fucking Mayor!! U.u


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*BREAKING NEWS!!

China's Greenland Holding Group & KOREA's DREAMHUB Inc try to resume IBD project. 
But nobody can know for sure that what will be such kind of suggest .......*

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

inno4321 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!
> 
> China's Greenland Holding Group & KOREA's DREAMHUB Inc try to resume IBD project.
> But know one sure what will be .......*


That is great news!
Of course they need to do something, they cant just leave this huge empty spot in the middle of the city! hno:

I hope this time they can finde a smarter way to manage the project and the finances!!

But still, it will take years before anything will get started I think...and we have to wait for the new mayor elections too! But its good that IBD is not dead and people try to work something out :banana:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Waaaaaaaaa! My heart exploded! Waaa! This is an awesome news! Oh my God!


----------



## kwonphilip (Jun 7, 2011)

I do hope this launches, it would be great. This was the project that originally lead me to this site.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Of course they will develop this. Its such a premium spot. They would be dumb if they didn't.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.asiatoday.co.kr/view.php?key=20140313010006743

*In these days YONGSAN project is hot issue for NEW SEOUL MAYOR ELECTION.*

*Mr JUNG MONG JUN *official announce for YONGSAN project resume.(If he became new seoul mayor, then he would resume YONGSAN project!!)

But *now seoul mayor reject Mr JUNG MONG JUN's suggestion* and DECLINE YONGSAN PROJECT'S RESUME.(<== THIS GUY IS REALLY ANTI-DEVEOLPER AND HATE SKYSCRAPER IN SEOUL)

Below is *today news article*(my poor translation)

According to the Dreamhub inc "*China's Greenland Holding Group&서부T&D* is going to OFFICIAL CONTRACT with dreamhub for YONGSAN PROJECT until this month or next month"

But KORAIL said "'As the matter in question is currently subject to a legal process, it would be inappropriate of us to comment any further at this time."
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## cestlavie24 (Oct 2, 2013)

inno4321 said:


> http://www.asiatoday.co.kr/view.php?key=20140313010006743
> 
> *In these days YONGSAN project is hot issue for NEW SEOUL MAYOR ELECTION.*
> 
> ...




you missed this sentence

이어 “민간출자사들은 일단 코레일 부지만 개발하는 것을 검토하고 있다”며 “서부이촌동 개발 문제는 시간을 두고 천천히 진행돼야 한다는 입장”이라고 덧붙였다. 

이는 서울시가 지난 12일 발표한 ‘용산개발(용산국제업무지구) 관련 서울시 입장’과 비슷하다. 

new investor will follow mayor Park's plan.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2014031418212596296&outlink=1

Mr Kim hwang sik who Another seoul mayor candidate of national party said.

*Question by reporter* : Mr JUNG MONG JUN is going to RESUME IBD project again. If you be mayor, then What is your opinion about YONGSAN IBD project? 

*Answer Mr Kim hwang sik * : "Recently Yongsan IBD was cancelled. So I will talk with many (expert people) people about YONGSAN IBD project resume which is Whether MAKE IT REUMSE PROJECT AGAIN OR STEP BY STEP DEVELOP. :lol:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

So only this fucking actual mayor is against this wonderful project! I can't understand...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
Emergency survey
about Seoul mayor election and YONGSAN IBD project's resume issue!!
Maelil economy newspaper(KOREAN type FORBES) survey about *MOST BIG ISSUE(yongsan resume) IN seoul mayor election 2014.*

*52.4% seoul citizens agree with YONGSAN IBD PROJECT'S RESUME(candidate Mr Jung mong jun who suggest)!*

More detail : *18.3% enthusiasm agree for project resume!*
*34.1% partial agreement with yongsan project resume!*
19.6% partial dis-agreement project
13.6% active objection with project

great seoul citizens!! JUSTICE ALIVE!!
:banana::banana::banana::banana:







Seoul_Korea said:


> So only this fucking actual mayor is against this wonderful project! I can't understand...


^^
YOU ARE right 
He is the only one who dislike YONGSAN IBD PROJECT!!!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> Emergency survey
> about Seoul mayor election and YONGSAN IBD project's resume issue!!
> Maelil economy newspaper(KOREAN type FORBES) survey about *MOST BIG ISSUE(yongsan resume) IN seoul mayor election 2014.*
> ...


Oh my God, Seoul citizens are wonderful!! :banana: love Seoul more day by day


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.mbn.co.kr/pages/vod/programView.mbn?bcastSeqNo=1066926

*Survey about yongsan IBD project resume(big issue in seoul mayor election 2014)!!

AGREE YONGSAN PROJECT MUST RESUME 52.4%
OBJECTION 33.2%*



Seoul_Korea said:


> Oh my God, Seoul citizens are wonderful!! :banana: love Seoul more day by day


^^
:banana::banana::banana:


----------

